# lanyards



## thesurefire (Jun 3, 2004)

(excuss my ignorance on this on) Where can I get some of the cloth stuff to make custom lanyards? And the metal connecting things? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
thanks.


----------



## Fitz (Jun 3, 2004)

I had the same question you have, and there were some good anwers HERE 

As far as what I have ordered, I found some assorted split rings and swivels HERE and some mini clips HERE 
Hope this helps!


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks! all three of those links are very helpful.


----------



## chiphead (Jun 4, 2004)

Nothing beats 550 paracord!
---------------

Anything with a chip in it.


----------



## HgRyu (Jun 4, 2004)

Where can I buy the black plastic clip(?) which fasten the two ends of paracode ? I exactly want the black plastic clip using in the Surefire lanyard.


----------



## cy (Jun 4, 2004)

Another vote for the excellent 2mm lanyard that comes with the infintity ultra G. I purchased several extra Ultra G's just to get the lanyard. I searched for the 2mm reflective material w/o success. Way better than paracord.

I like the lanyard better than the Ultra G light. I EDC firefly or Mclux around my neck, hanging from a 2mm ultra G lanyard.

Using a neck lanyard allows you to carry a precious light without fear of damage or loss (also attach to belt loop w/light in pocket). This has changed my X3T Mclux from a Gun Safe queen to an EDC.


----------



## Kram (Jun 4, 2004)

Cy,

My Ultra-G didn't come with a lanyard. Can you direct me to some pictures of the one you have or perhaps describe it a bit more fully?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 4, 2004)

I havent got an Ultra G.... more incentive to buy one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rfdancer (Jun 4, 2004)

Sites that contain a good selection of colors and sizes for paracord:

1. for 650 nylon cord: http://www.ubraidit.com/paracord.htm
2. for 550 nylon cord: http://www.kctack.com/html/paracord.html
3. for 450 & 550 nylon cord: http://www.vtarmynavy.com/parachute_cord.htm
___________________

Information on paracord shrinkage from http://www.ubraidit.com/paracord.htm

Paracord -- The Shrinkage Factor
It is worthwhile to note that parachute cord will shrink if it gets
wet (approximately 10% to 12% for black and kelly green). To avoid the
heartache of items being drastically reduced in size or the appearance
of an uneven braid, we recommend pre-shrinking all of the cord before
using.

Here's How
Soak the cord in hot water, making sure it is thoroughly saturated for
approximately 5 minutes. Wring out well. Use a clothes dryer, or lay
it on a towel to dry. Note: To prevent tangling, tie the cord and put
it in a garment bag before placing it in the dryer.
___________

For clips - the one that comes with the new Photon Freedom is being sold on their web site under "Accessories" for $1.25 each. Go to: http://www.photonlight.com/products/accessories.html

I hope you might find some of this information useful.


----------



## rfdancer (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
Another vote for the excellent 2mm lanyard that comes with the infintity ultra G. I purchased several extra Ultra G's just to get the lanyard. I searched for the 2mm reflective material w/o success. Way better than paracord.


[/ QUOTE ]


I'm not sure if this is what you're referring to but I did a Google search for "2mm cord" and found a site that listed "2.75mm Glowcord" by Sterling. A product description for this at Amazon.com says: "A revolutionary new concept in reflective cord. This cord reflects light in low and no light conditions. Perfect as a safty feature for tents, packs, clothing and even shoelaces. Extreme reflective properties make this cord vibrant when light hits it."

There are also many items showing up when you Google for "glow cord".

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tom_Ayers (Jun 4, 2004)

Have you looked at Kelty Triptease guyline? Here is one source: REI


----------



## Fitz (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, I just received some of the Talon clips from Bison designs, and there is a mistake on their web page about the length of these things. It says that they are 1 1/4" long, but they actually measure 2 1/8". Too large to attach to the flashlight end of a lanyard, but OK to clip to a belt loop. I was hoping they would be a cheaper alternative to the BP mini-clip, but no such luck. I e-mailed them about the problem so hopefuly they will fix the description.


----------

